# Touchpad not detected [SOLVED]

## Zardoz

Hello,

I have been using Gentoo since a year now and I am in love with it but I have an issue I haven't been able to solve since installation.

My system doesn't detect my webcam and touchpad. 

I tried genkernel, gentoo-sources and now I am with custom kernel. Tried libinput and synaptics under INPUT_DEVICES in make.conf

without any success. Also checked all events inside /dev/input but touchpad didn't show any activity.

SystemRescueCD detects my touchpad though. Below are my system information from both SystemRescueCD and my current system.

===============================================================================

make.conf from my system

-----------------------------------------

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE and USE_EXPAND flags that were used for

# buidling in addition to what is provided by the profile.

USE="-kde -gnome -ipv6 -bluetooth -nls -vim-syntax bindist alsa gtk3 dbus consolekit ffmpeg policykit

python networking zsh-completion jpeg lock session startup-notification thunar udev X emacs"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 nouveau"

INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"

FEATURES="candy"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

LINGUAS="en"

L10N="en"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage/

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.xmu.edu.cn/gentoo"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.aditsu.net:8000/"
```

==================================================================

lspci -k from my system

----------------------------------------

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller (rev 0b)

   Subsystem: Dell Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller

   Kernel driver in use: hsw_uncore

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)

   Subsystem: Dell Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT HD Audio Controller (rev 0b)

   Subsystem: Dell Haswell-ULT HD Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series USB xHCI HC (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Dell 8 Series USB xHCI HC

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series HECI #0 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Dell 8 Series HECI

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series HD Audio Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Dell 8 Series HD Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev e4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev e4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev e4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev e4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series USB EHCI #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Dell 8 Series USB EHCI

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series LPC Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Dell 8 Series LPC Controller

   Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Dell 8 Series SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series SMBus Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Dell 8 Series SMBus Controller

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c_i801

06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Limited BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1704 802.11n + BT 4.0

   Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Dell RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

08:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M/810M/820M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Dell GeForce 820M

   Kernel driver in use: nouveau
```

lspci -k from SystemRescueCD

----------------------------------------------------

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller (rev 0b)

        Subsystem: Dell Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller

        Kernel driver in use: hsw_uncore

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)

        Subsystem: Dell Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller

        Kernel driver in use: i915

        Kernel modules: i915

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT HD Audio Controller (rev 0b)

        Subsystem: Dell Haswell-ULT HD Audio Controller

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series USB xHCI HC (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Dell 8 Series USB xHCI HC

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series HECI #0 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Dell 8 Series HECI

        Kernel driver in use: mei_me

        Kernel modules: mei_me

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series HD Audio Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Dell 8 Series HD Audio Controller

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev e4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev e4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev e4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev e4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series USB EHCI #1 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Dell 8 Series USB EHCI

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series LPC Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Dell 8 Series LPC Controller

        Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

        Kernel modules: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Dell 8 Series SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode]

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series SMBus Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Dell 8 Series SMBus Controller

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c_i801

06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1704 802.11n + BT 4.0

        Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge

        Kernel modules: bcma

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 07)

        Subsystem: Dell RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

        Kernel modules: r8169

08:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M/810M/820M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (rev a1)

        Subsystem: Dell GeForce 820M

        Kernel driver in use: nouveau

        Kernel modules: nouveau
```

===============================================================================

lsmod from My System

-----------------------------------------------

```
Module                  Size  Used by

dell_wmi                3104  0

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     5445  0

dell_laptop            12975  0

crc32c_intel           13091  0

r8169                  67603  0

i2c_i801               12848  0

i2c_smbus               3169  1 i2c_i801

iTCO_wdt                5668  0

dell_rbtn               4028  0

rfkill                 14692  2 dell_laptop,dell_rbtn
```

----------------------------------------------------

lsmod from SystemRescueCD

--------------------------------------------------

```
Module                  Size  Used by

binfmt_misc            16384  1

rtsx_usb_ms            20480  0

memstick               16384  1 rtsx_usb_ms

rtsx_usb_sdmmc         24576  0

rtsx_usb               20480  2 rtsx_usb_sdmmc,rtsx_usb_ms

btusb                  36864  0

intel_rapl             20480  0

btrtl                  16384  1 btusb

btbcm                  16384  1 btusb

dell_laptop            20480  0

btintel                16384  1 btusb

iTCO_wdt               16384  0

x86_pkg_temp_thermal    16384  0

dcdbas                 16384  1 dell_laptop

bluetooth             323584  5 btbcm,btrtl,btusb,btintel

coretemp               16384  0

hid_rmi                20480  0

iTCO_vendor_support    16384  1 iTCO_wdt

dell_wmi               16384  0

crct10dif_pclmul       16384  0

dell_smm_hwmon         16384  0

crc32_pclmul           16384  0

sparse_keymap          16384  1 dell_wmi

joydev                 20480  0

crc32c_intel           20480  0

bcma                   40960  0

sdhci_acpi             16384  0

sdhci                  36864  1 sdhci_acpi

serio_raw              16384  0

iosf_mbi               16384  2 sdhci_acpi,intel_rapl

dw_dmac                16384  0

mmc_core               90112  3 sdhci,sdhci_acpi,rtsx_usb_sdmmc

dw_dmac_core           24576  1 dw_dmac

elan_i2c               28672  0

dell_rbtn              16384  0

spi_pxa2xx_platform    24576  0

i2c_hid                20480  0

mei_me                 20480  0

rfkill                 20480  3 dell_rbtn,bluetooth,dell_laptop

mei                    73728  1 mei_me

tpm_tis                20480  0

lpc_ich                24576  0

shpchp                 32768  0

tpm                    32768  1 tpm_tis

i2c_i801               20480  0

i2c_designware_platform    16384  0

i2c_designware_core    16384  1 i2c_designware_platform

fjes                   24576  0

raid10                 40960  0

raid456                81920  0

async_raid6_recov      16384  1 raid456

async_pq               16384  2 raid456,async_raid6_recov

async_xor              16384  3 async_pq,raid456,async_raid6_recov

async_memcpy           16384  2 raid456,async_raid6_recov

async_tx               16384  5 async_pq,raid456,async_xor,async_memcpy,async_raid6_recov

raid1                  32768  0

raid0                  20480  0

multipath              16384  0

linear                 16384  0

uas                    20480  0

usb_storage            57344  2 uas

nouveau              1114112  1

i915                  884736  2

ttm                    69632  1 nouveau

r8169                  61440  0

drm_kms_helper         94208  2 i915,nouveau

mii                    16384  1 r8169

drm                   262144  7 ttm,i915,drm_kms_helper,nouveau

mxm_wmi                16384  1 nouveau

i2c_algo_bit           16384  2 i915,nouveau

wmi                    16384  3 dell_wmi,mxm_wmi,nouveau

video                  36864  4 i915,dell_wmi,nouveau,dell_laptop
```

======================================================================

lsusb from My System

-----------------------------------------

```
Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0bda:0129 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5129 Card Reader Controller

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0a5c:21d7 Broadcom Corp. BCM43142 Bluetooth 4.0

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 064e:9205 Suyin Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c018 Logitech, Inc. Optical Wheel Mouse

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 1a2c:2124 China Resource Semico Co., Ltd 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hu

```

===================================================================

cat /proc/bus/input/devices for touchpad from SystemRescueCD

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```
I: Bus=0018 Vendor=06cb Product=2985 Version=0100

N: Name="DLL0652:00 06CB:2985"

P: Phys=i2c-DLL0652:00

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/INT33C3:00/i2c-11/i2c-DLL0652:00/0018:06CB:2985.0004/input/input11

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse1 event11

B: PROP=5

B: EV=b

B: KEY=e520 0 10000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=6738000 1000003
```

My System doesn't show touchpad

------------------------------------------------------

=====================================================================

/usr/src/linux/.config from My System

-------------------------------------------------

It was too long to post here so here's a link https://paste.linux.community/view/802d5e97

moderator action: wrap-fu actionLast edited by Zardoz on Fri Jun 09, 2017 3:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cyberhoffman

Try to include these options to your kernel config:

```
CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH
```

```
CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PLATFORM
```

----------

## Zardoz

 *cyberhoffman wrote:*   

> Try to include these options to your kernel config:
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH
> ```
> ...

 

I tried these options but it's still not working.

----------

## Jaglover

My 2¢. Perhaps it is a PS/2 device?

----------

## jburns

Try selecting in your kernel config:

```
CONFIG_HID_RMI
```

----------

## Zardoz

I have both PS/2 and CONFIG_HID_RMI enabled.

I went back to SystemRescueCD (where my touchpad works fine) and noticed dmesg shows this 

```
[   19.008981] input: DLL0652:00 06CB:2985 as /devices/pci0000:00/INT33C3:00/i2c-11/i2c-DLL0652:00/0018:06CB:2985.0004/input/input10

[   19.009143] hid-rmi 0018:06CB:2985.0004: input,hidraw3: I2C HID v1.00 Mouse [DLL0652:00 06CB:2985] on i2c-DLL0652:00
```

and hid-rmi also show up with lsmod but in my system both dmesg and lsmod doesn't show hid-rmi.

Might this be the reason for my problem, if so Is there any way to solve this?

----------

## Zardoz

grknight from #gentoo@freenode solved this for me  :Very Happy: , thanks a lot and thanks to all of you guys above.

I enabled X86_INTEL_LPSS and I2C_DESIGNWARE_PLATFORM showed up, I enabled that too. 

Now my touchpad is working.

----------

## _Lone_Wolf_

THANK YOU!!!!

I have spend a long time searching for a solution enabled a ton of options, and finally found what was missing.

----------

## sleepingsun

X86_INTEL_LPSS

Try to found can you help me where is this I use last gentoo kernel 4.5.72

----------

## Hu

v4.5.72 would be very old, but also does not exist.  Did you mean v5.4.72?

Regardless, you should use the menuconfig search feature to find the symbol.  Start make menuconfig as normal.  Type /X86_INTEL_LPSS and hit enter.  You will be presented with a list of symbols that contain this string.  The string is long enough that there is likely only one match.  Press 1 to go to the first match shown.  You are now in the right place to enable this symbol by pressing Y.  Save and exit as normal.

----------

## sleepingsun

yes 5.4.72 my mistake yap i know that but give me empty when i type full name and in live gentoo cd booted working and get me input device 

```
0b05:1001  i2c   i2c-FTE1001:00 Asus Touchpad  KEY ABS
```

I made post about this

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sleepingsun,

The kernel configuration tools hide symbols that cannot be selected because things that they depend on are not enabled.

These hidden symbols do not appear in tho search results either.

Go into menuconfig.

Press the 'z' key to toggle the display of hidden symbols.

Your search will work now but you still cannot select the item until the Depends on: boolean expression is true.

Read the Depends on: in the symbol you want and work out what you need to do to make that true. Find a symbol that you need to change, there may be several. Change it if you can. If not, read its Depends on: and apply the above process repeatedly.

The 'z' key is a toggle. Press it again to turn off hidden symbols.

----------

